# copilot vs navigon vs iGo vs Sygic Aura vs ndrive



## krackers (Mar 20, 2011)

Which is the best and why?
Please post feature set and what sets it apart from the crowd.


----------



## krackers (Mar 20, 2011)

No one?

10char


----------



## Ronaldo_9 (Mar 20, 2011)

sygic maps is my fav, supports speed camera warnings and good support, but sgyic aura is smoother fps but might use more battery as it uses 3d but deffo like aura


----------



## batista16 (Mar 20, 2011)

I only tryed ndrive, its amazing, very acurate and fast! the only thing i didn't like about ndrive was that it always tell's you not too turn at intersections (even in an highway when exist an exit, it tells you tkeet left(so you dont exit)).

didn't try the other tho..

sory for my english


----------



## samvaio (Mar 20, 2011)

It all depends on what country you are in.  Generally, based on my experience in US, I would go with navigon.  It shows animated alternate routes at start, it has the best lane assistance and junction view  i have ever seen in any device.

The other thing to look for is your device.  If you have a low end device, then Navigon will be sluggish, Sygic Aura wont work as it requires 3d acceleration, then you best bet would be co-pilot or i-Go.


----------



## krackers (Mar 21, 2011)

I am in the US and am using a samsung galaxy s Vibrant.

I have tried navigon but the position jumps around compared to copilot.

I have heard good reviews of ndrive, sygic, and iGo.

I tried to download the free trial of sygic aura, but found maps needed to be downloaded by the state on the phone itself, which would take a long time. Does anyone know a way to download maps on the pc and transfer to phone?

...........

Has no one used iGo? I found there are 3 versions.

Myway, amigo and motonav. Which is the best?


----------



## crazy25000 (Mar 21, 2011)

Copilot my fav one, I'm in the US.


----------



## krackers (Mar 21, 2011)

copilot directions are a bit quiet? where are the sound files stored, and is there a way to amplify the directions volume?


----------



## kazzxtrismus (Mar 22, 2011)

A buddy of mine has. Igo gas and I think its great.. I use copilot, I have a garmin and a tomtom. 
Copilot needs a serious improvement in the POI department otherwise I'm happy! 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## damac (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm in UK and use co-pilot. Quite happy with it except the traffic subscription which is basically crap! All it does it tell you "traffic incident reported". You have to manually look at where the traffic incident is, what the incident is, avoid it, etc. I've previously used tomtom for WM and on that traffic was brilliant!

Anybody knows a better navigation system on Android with working traffic updates in UK?


----------



## SPElectronics (Mar 24, 2011)

I would LIKE to try Sygic Aura on my Epic (Galaxy S) but just a single small map file for my state alone is taking over 2 hours to download. What a joke! I would need maps for at least 8 states in the U.S. for this to be useful to me, and it would take forever to download them all. I too would like to know if there is any way to download the maps other than via the phone, and then transfer them to the phone. Is it possible?


----------



## DELTALIMA061 (Apr 14, 2011)

I too am 30% into a 511MB download of maps for my Samsung Galaxy S! 

This Sygic look promissing, but thank God they give 7 days trial, its going to take longer than that to get the maps on!


----------



## mat0122 (Apr 16, 2011)

i use IGO and i'm content with it


----------



## ghostrid3r (Apr 16, 2011)

currently using copilot as backup to google nav/telanav (aka sprint nav) when I don't have a data connection in the boonies. Copilot lacks detailed maps and live traffic reports, but it works decent as a stand alone nav when i'm in a crunch without data signal.


----------



## nyirog (Apr 16, 2011)

I use iGo also. I think it is very good

Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## Dextrosan (Apr 16, 2011)

I use Copilot and it always gets me where I need to go  I also tried Sygic but the graphics was very choppy.


----------



## Vegasden (Apr 16, 2011)

SPElectronics said:


> I would LIKE to try Sygic Aura on my Epic (Galaxy S) but just a single small map file for my state alone is taking over 2 hours to download. What a joke! I would need maps for at least 8 states in the U.S. for this to be useful to me, and it would take forever to download them all. I too would like to know if there is any way to download the maps other than via the phone, and then transfer them to the phone. Is it possible?

Click to collapse



Open the database.xml file in aura's SD directory, you'll see all URLs for every file.  You can then transfer them to your SD.  Download one map so you have the proper folder to place the rest.


----------



## JHimmelbauer (May 1, 2011)

I use Sygic Aura in Europe and USA (Florida) - In Florida aura works a bit strange - at intersections with right turn lane Auea suggests often always turn left turn, followed by driving back...


----------



## xray39 (May 2, 2011)

*Navigon: micro-review*

I've tried them all since my time with Nokia. Eye candies were very important to me so my favorites were Sygic products. I also used Co-pilot on Android for a short time but I could not trust its route computations every times.
Now I favor efficiency and use Navigon MobileNavigator on a Samsung Galaxy S (i9000) (Europe maps).
I like it because:

it is easy to operate with one hand while you keep an eye on the road. Functions are never more than 2 clicks away
it proposes most of the time 2-3 alternative routes to drive from A to B. Goes with the shortest if you don't answer
it uses real-time traffic info to compute or re-compute routes
the 3D-view is optimum: nice gfx (imho), not too simple, not too complex
adding nearest POIs of interest to your route while driving requires minimum effort and distraction from the road above
it loads/updates all maps of Europe in 20 mins from my WLAN, including ALL speedcams. No computer required
it tells you to turn WHEN it is time to turn
route computations are very accurate (way better that Sygic products)
adding your own POIs is simple

I do not like:

Navigon's website that do not show any user manual for Android
the menu system could be better. Still, it is easy to operate while driving as it requires minimum reading for most operations, except settings
a price tag that can feel too high. But in the end, I found it worth every cent

The enhanced reality feature on the latest version seems interesting but my Galaxy does not look "straight ahead" at the road.
I would like to see a function to mirror the display so that I could use it when it reflects in my windshield in front of me.

Good luck! I hope this helps


----------



## Somvang` (May 4, 2011)

ghostrid3r said:


> currently using copilot as backup to google nav/telanav (aka sprint nav) when I don't have a data connection in the boonies. Copilot lacks detailed maps and live traffic reports, but it works decent as a stand alone nav when i'm in a crunch without data signal.

Click to collapse



I agree. I am using it for the same reason. (; I think Co-pilot is alright. Gets me where I need to go and fast rerouting and all without data connection.


----------



## krackers (Mar 20, 2011)

Which is the best and why?
Please post feature set and what sets it apart from the crowd.


----------



## a.wehrle (May 4, 2011)

Sygic Mobile Maps works for me with even all phones and all ROMs great and stabile.


----------



## Greenblob (Feb 21, 2012)

Sygic's never worked for me on either android 3.2.2 or 4.0.3, so I've always stuck with copilot pro as although it hasn't got the snazziest interface or the best features of the competition - it seems to me to be the mist well made and all round smooth app. I've always had small troubles with copilot crashing on startup (not force closing, just exiting to home screen and still running), but it's always ended up working some way or another so I'm happy  

Sent from my Xoom


----------



## the_stift (Apr 21, 2012)

Me the same. Sygic Mobile Maps isn't working any longer in ICS.


----------



## Nylo (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been trying both Navigon and Sygic (neither need a data plan) the USA in a heavily populated metro area.  I have found Navigon to be more stable, and accurate than Sygic. Still, Navigon cannot hold a candle to my Garmin XT on my WM 6.5 phone... Go figure.


----------



## kolynet (Oct 5, 2013)

I tried all existing, and found iGO primo the stablest, and sygic aura the nicest. there are tons of nice features of aura, like speed cams, 3D views, smooth-navigation, but requieres better hardware and battery. igo seemed to be more compatible.


----------

